# One for Star wars loving musician.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

If you go into a complicated solo*, it shouts "great kid, but don't get ****y!" :lol:

* yes the pun was intended.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Deano, Have you bought this?

You're my favourite nerd if you have.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sadly not. my brother posted it on my FB page. :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Shame its a Bass though, its still well cool regardless.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just for you buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ i want it!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I need that!! hahaha


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Not really a Star Wars fan but that is cool dude!


----------

